# Switch de tierra de amplificador de guitarra



## fly (Jul 3, 2008)

Hola, en un amplificador de guitarra (Peavey) trae un conmutador que en manual llama conmutador o switch de tierra en la que trae 3 posiciones +, 0 y -, en el manual dice que se debe poner en la posición 0, pero si aparecen algunos ruidos hay que ponerlo en el + o el - hasta que desaparezca el ruido, también dice que este switch no funciona en los modelos de 220 v, alguien sabe como funciona este switc? viendo algunos esquemas de este fabricante veo que tiene un interruptor de 2 posiciones en el esquema para intercambiar las fases, pero no de 3 posiciones, esto es para lo mismo?

Muchas gracias


----------



## oswaldosolano (Jul 3, 2008)

Efectivamente ese interruptor es para cambiar la fase de alterna para no estar invirtiendo manualmente la cuerda de poder.
saludos.


----------



## fly (Jul 4, 2008)

Pero por que trae 3 posiciones y por que solo funciona a 120 Vac? No sería lo mismo que invertir la posición del enchufe¿¿¿


----------



## oswaldosolano (Jul 4, 2008)

Hola, no te compliques la vida creo que si solo trajera dos posiciones haría un cortocircuito pero ese no es el caso. Ese switch hace eso precisamente evitar que le desconectes la cuerda y le des vuelta al enchufle, recorda que las normas de construcción de dispositivos en la actualidad hacen los aparatos con un toma de patas que no son iguales entonces no le podes dar vuelta por que no entran y hay tomas que todavía no es tan con su fase donde se debe la mayoría solo pone los tomas como caigan sin tomar en cuenta que va el la pata delgada si fase o neutro.
Y no puede trabajar en 220 por que ahí tenes dos líneas de fase correctamente conectados y un neutro no hay necesidad de invertir nada


----------



## fly (Jul 4, 2008)

Si pero aquí en europa los enchufes no tienen una sola posición, tienen dos. No me conozco las normas electricas de EEUU, pero los equipos electricos tienen que llevar conexión a tierra? aquí en europa es obligatorio, entonces igual para eliminar los ruidos al estar la carcasa conectada a tierra, se eliminarian estos ruidos, puede ser por esto?

Le doy vueltas por que yo tengo un amplificador de guitarra y quería saber si le puedo adaptar ese switch. Lo de las tres posiciones quiero decir que el conmutador del switch tiene 3 posiciones, según el manual que he visto, +, 0 y -, que si solo se invierten las polaridades de la fase y el neutro ese interruptor tendría que tener 2 posiciones. Alguien tiene algún esquema de conexionado de este switch?

Muchas gracias y un saludo.


----------

